# What Use Is This?



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Any suggestions re this:

I bought a Nikon Coolpix S220 for a handy snapper - sadly the view screen has been dinked so you can't see to alter settings, or what you've shot - any techie ideas on what

I could do with it?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Bin it?

Probably cost more to repair than it will to replace it, sad fact of the electronic industry in this day and age.

Or get very good at taking photos without reviewing your image after every shot, will be like the good old days of film!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

use it as a webcam?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Webcam, security cam, door stop...........


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JonW said:


> use it as a webcam?


won't work while plugged into laptop!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

get a broken one off the bay and change the screen yourself :hypocrite:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

sonyman said:


> get a broken one off the bay and change the screen yourself :hypocrite:


good idea - just bought screen off the bay! cheers


----------

